# It’s funny how all the newfags are disregarding face pulling when we had multiple threads back in 2016 on this



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just lol if you’re not face pulling


Have been facepulling aggressively every 3rd day for 4.7 years straight now all my good pics are taken when I go hard asf I’m 25 but look 18-21 from this and have a strong ass jaw people used to say I would ruin my looks but I do this shit hard as fuck I literally feel like my head is...




looksmax.org





Just lmao at all the noobs thinking I’m joking

back in 2016 on puahate or lookism(can’t remember which) there were multiple threads of people doing this

and that Asian kid had literal before and afters

I’l let you noobs stay blind lol. I feel like I’m speaking to brain dead npcs.

I can’t be the only one who was here who was seeing the Asian kids belt threads back then

am I in the wrong website or something..? Did we move somewhere else..? Cause all this site is now is a lot of new people who just follow the leader like sheep.

there’s another site that discusses this I think it’s called the-great-work.org or something

this was the kids before and afters from face pulling for those who remember.

Face pulling is beyond legit


----------



## gamma (Jun 7, 2021)

What about mewing? Have you heard of that paki guy that became chad with mewing??


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

gamma said:


> What about mewing? Have you heard of that paki guy that became chad with mewing??


Belt face pulling is more aggressive then mewing. Mewing alone won’t do much past puberty. But it’s good to do to not let your maxilla fall back

belt face pulling is where the gains come through

also it’s not just belts. Thumbs work as well and achieve the same effect


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Preston (Jun 7, 2021)

. Orthodontists have been using "maxillary protractors" like the facemask for decades to treat medical cases like underbite, which need a maxilla protraction to fix the maxillary deficiency, however these orthodontic devices are only used on children, because clinical studies have proven that maxillary protraction is very slow in adults.I could pull up studies amd research papers to debunk this shit but cba rn.Even facemask which can put a lot more pressure than ur belt produces minimal changes.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> . Orthodontists have been using "maxillary protractors" like the facemask for decades to treat medical cases like underbite, which need a maxilla protraction to fix the maxillary deficiency, however these orthodontic devices are only used on children, because clinical studies have proven that maxillary protraction is very slow in adults.I could pull up studies to debunk this shit but cba rn.Even facemask which can put a lot more pressure than ur belt produces minimal changes.


A face mask isn’t more pressure than someone pulling hard as fuck with a belt..

Also the face mask that do this actually do produce results lol so idk what you’re talking about

also to add to my post. This kid had literally detailed instructions on how to do it with pictures etc. the whole looksmax forum did. there were different methods, but all achieving the same effect


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 7, 2021)

Caged at these proof


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 7, 2021)

You are a fucking autist kill yourself


----------



## Adreyan (Jun 7, 2021)

Jfl pulling face by belts. Retard


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 7, 2021)

Except facepulling when done right is legit

Try again greycel


----------



## Warlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> Caged at these proof


your avi is non-gl

but I also caged at OP


----------



## Maxim (Jun 7, 2021)

Aw yeah I facepull before a photoshoot to get those extra mm's of bone but I feel like any changes revert back after a few mins. Still, i can feel it being dangerous one of these days, so I frequent it less.
All it does is add + an extra like .5 psl to your baseline.


----------



## Maxim (Jun 7, 2021)

Baseline facepulling still changes so if ur a a 7 youll just get .25 or .50 psl boost, if youre already GL it will just temporatily make you gigachad for a few minutes, then your bones move back.


----------



## Maxim (Jun 7, 2021)

Youre playing with sutures, better to mew to keep the gains long term


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

Maxim said:


> Baseline facepulling still changes so if ur a a 7 youll just get .25 or .50 psl boost, if youre already GL it will just temporatily make you gigachad for a few minutes, then your bones move back.


If you’re serious I also do facepulling

I literally have been doing it every 3rd day for 4.7 years straight. No days off besides a few times. I started when that thread actually came out lol. I hear about 20+ loud popping noises(my suture) during my 20 min session. I do it with my thumbs too though

I feel like the effect last way longer than minutes, it’s more like a week for me. Probably because I do it hard as fuk

whenever I didn’t do it for a week or slacked off for a week I def noticed my face not look as good

I’m 25 and the fact I here 20+ loud popping noises each session must mean my sutures are loose asf? Which is good?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 7, 2021)

Warlow said:


> your avi is non-gl
> 
> but I also caged at OP



You said like 5 days ago that my avi was gl jfl


----------



## loksr (Jun 7, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> If you’re serious I also do facepulling
> 
> I literally have been doing it every 3rd day for 4.7 years straight. No days off besides a few times. I started when that thread actually came out lol. I hear about 20+ loud popping noises(my suture) during my 20 min session. I do it with my thumbs too though
> 
> ...


you're a victim
keep it up, great work


----------



## Warlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> You said like 5 days ago that my avi was gl jfl


I was drunk when I said that


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 7, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I was drunk when I said that



My ass 

I changed it anyways


----------



## Warlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> My ass
> 
> I changed it anyways


how can you not see i'm fucking with you?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 7, 2021)

Warlow said:


> how can you not see i'm fucking with you?



Anyways isn't my 2 years old eye area pic cute af ?


----------



## Warlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> Anyways isn't my 2 years old eye area pic cute af ?


you don't need a rate


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 7, 2021)

Spit the truth bro, disregard these new niggas


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> Spit the truth bro, disregard these new niggas


Ye lmao. I’m pretty sure these dudes commenting never even heard of mewing in 2016 

meanwhile I discovered mike mew in 2014


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 7, 2021)

kinda same with blasting copper peptides in scincare.
Was in past well shared. But no oldies are doing it here anymore.
Copper peptides is legit, for antiaging dudes.
And also amino acids.


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jun 7, 2021)

how do you facepull?
isn't it damaging collagen?
dangerous?
some kid snapped his neck facepulling


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> . Orthodontists have been using "maxillary protractors" like the facemask for decades to treat medical cases like underbite, which need a maxilla protraction to fix the maxillary deficiency, however these orthodontic devices are only used on children, because clinical studies have proven that maxillary protraction is very slow in adults.I could pull up studies amd research papers to debunk this shit but cba rn.Even facemask which can put a lot more pressure than ur belt produces minimal changes.


post those studies faggot you won't find shit because even adults get mm's of expansion per month.


----------



## thecel (Jun 9, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> A face mask isn’t more pressure than someone pulling hard as fuck with a belt..
> 
> Also the face mask that do this actually do produce results lol so idk what you’re talking about
> 
> also to add to my post. This kid had literally detailed instructions on how to do it with pictures etc. the whole looksmax forum did. there were different methods, but all achieving the same effect



Pulling hard as fuck with a belt is dangerous bro


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> You are a fucking autist kill yourself


.Is this necessary?


----------

